# Implications and provisions for filing Spousal/Civil Parnership Visa for the Netherla



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello Folks,


I am in Delhi, India and my partner is in Amsterdam, The Netherlands. I am an Indian, never been abroad yet, do have passport, though. My partner is a Dutch, born and brought up in the Netherlands only. We are planning to get married seriously. We are planning for me to visit him there in Amsterdam on holiday and then there we can form civil union/partnership legally. We are out to our parents also and both familes are comfortable. I will be on my Tourist Visa. The Visa is known to be given for a maximum length of 90 days. I will stay with him in his flat. 

Our concerens is about the Spousal Visa. We are afraid, the Netherlands High Commission Website does not tell particulary about it.

It's known , for sure, that after forming the civil union in Amsterdam, I will have to come back to India as soon as my Tourist Visa gets expired after 90 days. 

Our query is : What's next? How long will it take for me to be there with my partner forever in Amsterdam? What is the process and implications.

Kindly help us for we are stuck in this and I am gonna apply for the Tourist Visa soon.

Regards,
Saket, Delhi.


----------



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

Wondering if anyone really replies on here 

And what about even the moderators?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry you didn't get a response, but we don't have all that many Dutch expats here, and it's possible that no one has dealt with the visa side of a same sex marriage or civil union yet.

Since you will need to apply for a tourist visa to form the civil union, maybe you could inquire at the consulate at that time about the visa implications. Your partner in the Netherlands should probably look into the requirements for forming either a civil union or a marriage (as I understand it, same sex couples have the option of either). It may turn out that getting a visa as a married couple would be a better or worse option for you.

I do know that the Netherlands is pretty strict about a long-term resident speaking the local language and passing an integration test, so it may also help move matters along for you if you could start taking Dutch lessons, if you don't already speak the language.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, Bev.

I am starting to learn Dutch. 

again, we both are grateful for you replied.

Cheers,
Saket




Bevdeforges said:


> Sorry you didn't get a response, but we don't have all that many Dutch expats here, and it's possible that no one has dealt with the visa side of a same sex marriage or civil union yet.
> 
> Since you will need to apply for a tourist visa to form the civil union, maybe you could inquire at the consulate at that time about the visa implications. Your partner in the Netherlands should probably look into the requirements for forming either a civil union or a marriage (as I understand it, same sex couples have the option of either). It may turn out that getting a visa as a married couple would be a better or worse option for you.
> 
> ...


----------

